# Irishmans First Drink with Son



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Reading an article last night about fathers and sons, memories came

back to the time I took my son, Kevin, out for his first drink. 

We went to our local bar, two blocks from the house. 

I got him a Miller. He didn't like it, so I drank it. 

I got him an draft lager; he didn't like it, so I drank it. 

The same with Sam Adams, Coors, and Bud. 

By the time we got to Jameson's Irish whiskey, I could hardly

push the stroller home.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:grin:Now thats funny:!:


----------

